# how long will a rabbit keep in the freezer?



## Viper010

hi all

since i dont get one very often, and rabbit stew for 4 cant be made with only 1 cottontail...

how long can i keep a dressed, skinned rabbit in the freezer before it gets 'frostburn' spots?

also, do these dried out spots even matter, if youre going to stew it for hours anyway?

and how about pheasant? would that keep as long, longer, or shorter?

ps: i have a decent freezer, -18 to -21 deg Celcius, if that makes any difference

any answers would be much appreciated. thanks in advance guys.

cheers, remco


----------



## Nicholson

I put fish in a small bucket of water and freeze it that way and its good for years, no freezerburn and tastes very good when I do eat it. Yesterday I found a salmon that I wraped up in freezer paper a couple years ago, it had some freezerburn on it so I just cut off all the freezerburn parts and it was delicious. I don't like the taste of freezerburn so I just cut off the portion that is freezer burned. Some fish that I caught last year, while it was freezing i'd pour some water on it every now and then and that worked very well, the fish is still fresh. moose meat that is paper wraped keeps pretty long in the freezer. Seems like if you just ziplock the meat and put it in the freezer you'll get freezer burn a lot faster though.

As long as you store it right you could probably store it as long as you want or need to. I try to keep the freezer full so sometimes it takes a while to get to some meat but it always ends up still tasting good, but cut off any freezerburn for ur tastebudz sake.

If I don't have enough rabbit I mix it in with some ptarmigan, or grouse and it works out.


----------



## Charles

I used to keep a small commercial rabbitry. As a result, I had a lot of rabbits for personal consumption. After dressing them, I just put them in a freezer bag and put them in my freezer. I have kept them for several years this way with no problem. If you are going to be stewing them (like coq au vin, for example), a bit of surface freezer burn will make no difference at all. The freeze dried surface will be re-hydrated in the stewing process. Even roasting them, any small freezer burned area became unnoticeable. Personally, I do not think it is a problem.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Viper010

thanks a lot guys! great info!

cheers, remco


----------



## AK Rick

Stowed properly your game will last a year or more......vacume bags have never gone bad on me. But other than big game and the catch of salmon from dip netting meat dosen't sit long around here


----------

